# DVD-R with photos on it - my HP laptop can't read it



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

A friend burned photos onto a DVD-R and when I put the disc into my laptop, it does not see them. It's as if the disk is empty.

Does anyone have any idea why this is happening. I also tried the disk in a my friends laptop which is the same model laptap as mine. This laptop also does not see any photos onb the disk yet when the disk is put in the desk top computer it was burned on, the photos are there.

Any ideas as to what is wrong?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

is it dvd-r or dvd -RW? if the disc isnt closed it may not read properly


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

It's a DVD-R (not a rewritable disk). When you say closed, is that meant for a DVD-RW?

Aso, why would it be read by the desktop computer that it was written on, but not on two different HP Pavillion laptops?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

well im a little fuzzy on this but i i believe if you create a multisession disc then it may not be readable until it is finalized


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

If the disk isn't finalized, it might not be readable on a second machine, but must be readable by the machine that wrote it. If your friend doesn't know whether it was finalized or not, ask your friend to add one more data as a test. 

If he can, it's still a multi-session disk, and the option to close it should be picked from the burner software. 

If it was already finalized, then you just have a case where the choice of DVD blanks and the DVD burner hardware wasn't compatible between machines. You could try another brand of DVD disk, or set the options on the burning machine to write at a slower speed.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Evidently multi-session DVDs can be tricky. Many programs warn you when you choose to burn a multi-session DVD that it might not be readable on all drives. The DVD &#8220;read only&#8221; specifications don&#8217;t include multi-session. So a DVD-ROM drive might not read them. My guess is that it was recorded multi-session and your laptop has a read only drive that can&#8217;t read them.

It has never seemed to make any difference whether a multi-session CD or DVD was closed or left open.


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

It was burned using Nero. I also have Nero, but cannot get it to burn on this Memorex DVD-R or several other of these DVD's from the same package. Could I have gotten a batch of deffective DVD's or is there is something wrong with my DVD burner? I am able to record on CD-RW's and I have been able to record on a DVD-R from this batch of disks in the past.

I don't know how to do a multi-session burning with Nero. I don't know how to tell if a session is closed or not.

A friend told me to only use DVD's made in Japan. These ones were made in Taiwan. I have been unable to find DVD's made in Japan.


----------



## bodhost.co.uk (Aug 9, 2007)

First try to burn the dvd of another brand.


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

deepseasailor said:


> I don't know how to do a multi-session burning with Nero. I don't know how to tell if a session is closed or not.


With my copy of Nero Express, on the last screen (it contains the DVD burn button in the bottom right corner), is a check box that says
"[ ] Allow files to be added later (multi-session disc".


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did you really mean DVD-R ?? .... Many HPs only take DVD+R
I use these in all my HPs ... 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6689167&st=sony+dvd+r&type=product&id=1083712187226


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

I did use the *DVD-R* before but have had trouble with these Memorex disks made in Taiwan. A friend has almost the same laptop (slightly older - but still the Pavillion series) and she told me to look for *DVD-R's *made in Japan, as these are the best quality. I have had no luck finding them in my area.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Some newer HP's can burn DVD+/-Rs ... All of them can burn DVD+Rs

I was once having trouble with my burner .. (after I did a firmware update)
HP asked me what brand I was using ... I said "Memorex"
After a short pause .. HP politely said ... "I'd suggest another brand"

They sent me a new burner ... I got new CD/DVDs ... and now I wont firmware update anything unless it's broke.
I now use Sony DVD+R
I hear that Verbatum's are also good.

*EDIT* .. Now that I'm on my third cup of morning Coffee .. I was using Maxells .. Not Memorex.


----------



## bodhost.co.uk (Aug 9, 2007)

Uninstall Nero from your comp and install Deep burner on it. You can download this software from internet for free. Hope this will solves your problem.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

http://www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm


----------

